# Need ID



## Gades (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a friend who bought these 2 of these fish that he were told were green chromis. I'm sure theses are green chromis so can anyone help identify these fish?


















Thanks,


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

What are you asking? Your message makes no sense.

There are blue/green Chromis:


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Did you mean to attach pics? I find the easiest way is to upload them to photobucket and copy the link in your message 



Gades said:


> I have a friend who bought these 2 of these fish that he were told were green chromis. I'm sure theses are green chromis so can anyone help identify these fish?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gades (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry, yes i meant to attach the photos.....lets try this again.

So basically my friend bought these fish recently and the lfs said they were green chromis. I don't think they are so I'm looking for some help to ID them.

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Well the fish looks stressed and the pics are poor, so it's a bit difficult to Id, however just based on the barring, body, and fin shape, I'd be guessing it might be some sort of... Sergeant Major Damselfish or Bengal Sergeant. Something along those lines. Was there any colour to it?

I'd be taking them back, especially if you friend was expecting to be buying green chromis.

I REALLY feel like I've seen this fish before, probably even sold them in the past, I just can't come up with a name from memory.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I wracked my brain too, I can't pinpoint this fish. Anyone?

Not Blue/Green Chromis though, 100% sure of that.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Chris S said:


> I wracked my brain too, I can't pinpoint this fish. Anyone?
> 
> Not Blue/Green Chromis though, 100% sure of that.


+1

Chris I was thinking you'd pipe in and know it... been searching around but to no avail. It honestly looks like some kind of freshwater fish rather than marine.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Seven-bar Sergeant
_Abudefduf septemfasciatus_

 ???


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

To me, this fish does not look like any type of damsel.

Reminds me of a freshwater fish as well =D


----------



## Gades (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks guys ill let my friend know that they are still damsels. Anyone know if these turn into little aggressive monsters like other damsels? I also thought they looked like freshwater severums too when I first saw them


----------



## sinner (Sep 25, 2010)

baby northern ontario rock bass?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll check out my indo-pacific id book when I'm at my parents tomorrow. If that's where its from, it'll be in there.


----------

